# Avatar problem.



## Globalti (12 Jul 2007)

Trying to upload my avatar from Photobucket, I get "Unable to upload file. Debug Mode" from this site.

My avatar is 21664 bytes, a JPEG image 75x100 pixels - anybody know why it doesn't work?


----------



## Yorkshireman (12 Jul 2007)

It might be a size problem. This site requires 80x80 pixels max and yours is a bit bigger on one side. I had a similar problem (not here though) and used one of the free `Shrink your avatar` (glad I`m not the only one to mix the spelling on that :?: )sites ... or there again I might have done it in PhotoBucket  .

PS
That`s why I look a bit fatter than I am - whatever I used didn`t seem to simply crop - it sqashed a little bit (though it did give a sort of soft focus effect as well = good :?: ).


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2007)

Yup, 80x80 pixels and 8kb max. file size :?:

I'm going to add some gallery avatars before long, so if you don't manage to get yours up (no pun intended) you'll be able to pick one from the gallery.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Globalti (12 Jul 2007)

Thanks. Can I shrink mine, I wonder? 

*_Nips off to Photobucket for a look_*


----------



## Steve Austin (12 Jul 2007)

Mr Raider

go here
http://www.shrinkpictures.com/create-avatar/

browse for your pic
crop it to size
host it you want to

and there you go


----------



## Yorkshireman (12 Jul 2007)

Steve Austin said:


> Mr Raider
> 
> go here
> http://www.shrinkpictures.com/create-avatar/
> ...



Thats the one :?: (bloody memory ... :?: )  .


----------



## Globalti (12 Jul 2007)

It worked! Thanks!


----------

